# NSW: Bassin' the upper Clyde - 12 Sep



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

G'day all

Went for an early season bass trip up to Shallow Crossing on the Clyde River with mate Louis (Contoftes) over the weekend.

Things started out pretty slow with 13-14 degree water and after 2 hours of constant casting with no hits I was beginning to fear the dreaded crispy kreme. Certainly no shortage of structure to throw your spinnerbaits at up here!










Gradually we watched the water temps climb and moving further upstream provided less brackish water. The first bass got me completely by surprise and came off a rather ordinary looking bank. However a peek under the surface revealed a mass of jumbled timber. This guy went low 30's and was a great looking fish.



















Half an hour later came up tight on another bass which stretched 43cm on the tape - a pretty decent fish for this system I thought and a good tussle on the chronarch.










A couple more hours of casting for not much and we had just about reached as far as we could go. We were both getting pretty annoyed with the wind and decided on heading back. One last stop at the bank produced a high 30s fish in awesome condition.



















So that was it, bounced our way back along the dirt road back to the highway. Had a quick inshore session around Batemans Bay (after a grease burger in Nelligen) and it seems the tables had turned. Louis hooked up to some nice trevally and sand flathead while I couldn't produce a hit!

Still waiting on a few piccies so will post them up when i get the chance, cheers ;-)


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

beautiful looking fish, well done


----------



## Contoftes (Apr 8, 2009)

Pescado is being polite

What he means to say is that he kicked my bass all over the upper clyde.
they were nice, fat fish he was pulling in. From memory each one was hooked as I was swearing my head off trying to dislodge another spinner bait from the overhanging foliage. I've really got to figure these spinner bait things out soon before native season really kicks in dammit. They werent going for anything else offered either. Water way too cold for surface lures and they just werent interested in the cranks.

Beautiful day and some spectacular scenery just paddling around there. hung out with the odd goanna too which was cool.

Afternoon inshore sesh produced a few undersize flatties and two small trevs (again Pescado was being polite) not yet sashimi size but a new species on placcies always brings a smile. 'Specially in the same location as first bream on placcies.

def keen to get out again soon


















follow up pics of pesdacos monster


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome report, those pics were great and that was one chunky bass.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice report fellas and some great early season bass Chris  Louis I share your pain re: spinnerbaits, I hate the bloody things, especially when companions are cleaning up with them and I'm struggling to get a hit.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Dude

Jealous. Congrats.

I so should have ditched the snow and hit the bass up with ya.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Well done guys

Great report with great pics

Cheers Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Great session Chris, they are in top condition. 
That big one is a great fish mate, well done


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Top fish mate, im itching to get back there! (T-minus 2 weeks hopefully),

Pretty keen to go back to that exact pool with 450, I want to see him get blown away again!

Photos came out pretty good too, glad your enjoying the G10.


----------



## enfishiastic (Mar 15, 2008)

Good report & pictures. Makes me anxious to get out and try to improve on my last tint little bass I caught a cople of days ago.
Enfishiastic


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. Who would have thunk? Very early for Bass season, and stonker Bass to-boot.

Great photos (especially that first one). Great fish - OMG! Certainly a lot better than my doughnut on Mummaga Lake last Saturday (though happy to get out for only the second time in 2009).

I hope they take surface lures when the weather warms up. I've spent a fortune on Hula Poppers, which used to be killer for Neapean Bass.

Don't be dispondent Louis. Outfishing Chris in any session, even for little blurters, is quite the achievement.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Contoftes said:


> From memory each one was hooked as I was swearing my head off trying to dislodge another spinner bait from the overhanging foliage.


Mate, as craig once said to me - you are meant to fish the structure thats _in the water_ :lol: :lol: ;-)

Thanks for your comments guys, keen to get back up there again soon.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys great report , ahhhh ya gotta love the bass, and what a lot of structure , loved the photos , and Chris looks like you also paddle an Old Town Loon , i absolutely love mine , there an amazing kayak , i think i will position my scotty rod holders the same way you have on the front at the side , i would love to see a photo of how you have pimped the Loon , shoot me a photo if you have the time Chris .


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Oi,

What are you bastards doing scaring my bass so early in the season :lol: :lol: :lol: . No seriously, those are some very nice bass there guys. A 43 this early in the season is awesome. I tried the upper Tuross around Comerang bridge yesterday for nil results. I had a few hits, but they were all very tentative. The water colour way have something to do with it.









I can't wait for daylight savings to kick in, evening sessions coming up soon!!!!

Cheers Nick.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

nicktoozoff said:


> Oi,What are you bastards doing scaring my bass so early in the season :lol: :lol: :lol:.


Thems my Bass up there Moruya boy :lol: :lol:


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

craig450 said:


> Thems my Bass up there Moruya boy :lol: :lol:


Hahaha  Love the Bay / Moruya rivalry!


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Craig,

NO MORE BROOMAN FOR YOU!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bring on summer.

Nick.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Been a slow start in most areas up here to men. Not the usual 6 and 8 fish/trip. I've been struggling to scrape up 2's and 3's. Had a couple of arv's where ive managed 4-5 fish but dam hard work. It is still early in the season and I'm blaming water temp as well. Its interesting that you note that the bass and water temp were a little better upstream as going on reports its been a similar situation on the Richmond. Had a mate tell me he managed 25 one arv upstream from Casino and followed it up the next weekend with 17, the biggest at 45cm. I guess if it was always easy we'd find a better challenge!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Talk about a report to get me inspired! Great fish there Chris, and some great photos too. In all the years I lived at the Bay I've never fished up past shallow crossing, I'll have to rectify that shortly.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

nice fish there Chris ... good start to the season .
I went up from the crossing weds lunchtime and fished to dark , caught 4 good bass ( biggest 37 cm )
couldnt believe how many bass i saw in the weeds between each pool , plenty over 50 cm  
The bass were virtually in a foot of water at the most , cruising thru the weeds


----------



## feral64 (Aug 13, 2009)

great stretch of water up past shallow crossing, grew up down that way in the late 70,s used to get nice size garfish at the crossing,seen the odd car go of in high water,...


----------

